
Show HN: Defuse, a site to unplug, breath deep, and sit - jkingsman
http://defuse.xyz/
======
timvdalen
Looks cool! This would be a really good candidate for a service worker though
[1,2]. A service worker would let you make the site available offline, so
users can actually turn off their connection _before_ visiting the site.

A basic caching offline-available service worker shouldn't be too hard, you
just need to handle the case where a user comes to your site and is already
offline.

[1]: [https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/getting-
start...](https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/getting-
started/primers/service-workers) [2]: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Service_Wor...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Service_Worker_API)

